# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نظرسنجی:معدل دیپلم علوم تجربی شما چند است؟

## The.Best

*نظرسنجی:* معدل دیپلم علوم تجربی شما چند است؟

----------


## ehsan021

19.62

----------


## Nastaran74

19/63 :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Black

16 و خورده اى

----------


## setare_zf

17.17نهایی
دپیلم 18.68

----------


## emprator227

9.99
 :Yahoo (19): 
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## niـhan

بد شد خعلی  همون سال درگیر ی سری چیزا بودم  ....2 سال گند زد ب تلاشایی ک واسه کنکور کشیدم....
از شون نمیگذرم!

----------


## meh.75

12.93 :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## khaan

باید بیشتر تلاش کنن کسایی که زیر 15 هستن. 
من خودم زیر 15 بودم و تا حدودی هم موفق شدم

----------


## hanjera

16.94 فک کنم
معدل کتبی سوم هم فک کنم 11 بودش :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## abolfazl76

19.22 دیپلم
19.34 نهایی

----------


## Behnam10

19.12 نهایی و ****.5 برای دیپلم .
در ضمن نهایی برای کنکور موثره نه دیپلم .

----------


## _ZAPATA_

نهایی===>19.17
دیپلم===>19.31

----------


## keta

19.21

----------


## Fatemeh76

نهایی 10 معدلم   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## konkur_hamed

دیپلم ریاضی    :Yahoo (19):  8/27

----------


## ampd

کنکور تجربی میدم ولی دیپلمم ریاضیه.
معدل دیپلم 19.66
نهایی18.85

----------


## nilooofar75

نهایی 19/90
دیپلم 19/66

----------


## khaan

> نهایی 19/90
> دیپلم 19/66


عالیه
ترازت رو کلی بالا میبره

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

آقا معدل 19.16 دیپ ریاضی برای کنکور تجربی خوبه؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

> آقا معدل 19.16 دیپ ریاضی برای کنکور تجربی خوبه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


عالیه. مخصوصا اگه شیمی و فیزیکت بالای 19 باشن.

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> عالیه. مخصوصا اگه شیمی و فیزیکت بالای 19 باشن.


نمراتم اینجوریه 
ادبیات18 زبان فارسی18 عربی17 دینی 17 زبان20 حسابان19.5 فیزیک20شیمی20هندسه دو20 جبرو احتمال20

----------


## khaan

> نمراتم اینجوریه 
> ادبیات18 زبان فارسی18 عربی17 دینی 17 زبان20 حسابان19.5 فیزیک20شیمی20هندسه دو20 جبرو احتمال20


از خیلی از رقبات خیلی جلوتری.

----------


## sobhan20

ما اخر سر نفهمیدیم تاثیر معدل به صورت تک درسه یا کلی؟؟

مثلا منی که زیان فارسی با زمینو خراب کردم روی درسای دیگم تاثیر نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.GajaR

معدل دیپلم :18

----------


## Black

> ما اخر سر نفهمیدیم تاثیر معدل به صورت تک درسه یا کلی؟؟
> 
> مثلا منی که زیان فارسی با زمینو خراب کردم روی درسای دیگم تاثیر نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه تک درسه

----------


## sandbad

کتبی دیپلم اول تجربی :12 خورده ای
کتبی دیپلم مجدد انسانی: 18:48

فرستاده شده از C2105ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

> ما اخر سر نفهمیدیم تاثیر معدل به صورت تک درسه یا کلی؟؟
> 
> مثلا منی که زیان فارسی با زمینو خراب کردم روی درسای دیگم تاثیر نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟


از سال 87 درس به درس شده تا الانم درس به درسه

----------


## elenaa

19.33

----------


## nafasef21

من دیپلمم ریاضیه،اماکنکورتجربی دادم :/

Sent from my HTC Desire 820q dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## nilooofar75

> عالیه
> ترازت رو کلی بالا میبره


مرسی ولی من پشت کنکورم پارسال 3000 شدم

----------


## saeedkh76

19.83 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## webadres

19.62

----------


## konkur_hamed

دیپ ریاضی 8/61  کنور تجربی

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​19/06 تجربی*

----------


## joozef

18.48 
رقابت تنگاتنگی بین معدل بالای 19.5 و زیر 15 وجود داره  :Yahoo (21):  
من به زیر 15یی ها امید بیشتری دارم  :Yahoo (94):  اگه یه کم غیرت کنن، مقام اول واسه خودشونه  :Yahoo (4):     @Weed Master

----------


## Egotist

> 18.48 
> رقابت تنگاتنگی بین معدل بالای 19.5 و زیر 15 وجود داره  
> من به زیر 15یی ها امید بیشتری دارم  اگه یه کم غیرت کنن، مقام اول واسه خودشونه     @Weed Master


11.23

پزشکی سال دیگ مال خودمهه

----------


## newpath

بچه ها من یه مطلب خوندم در مورد تراز ... دو تا کارنامه گذاشته بود که درصداشون خیلی خیلی بهم نزدیک بود .. فقط معدل یکیشون 19.5 بود یکی دیگه 19.9 .. رتبه کشوریشون 400 تا اختلاف داشت .. واقعا ایقد تاثیر داره !!!!

----------


## Egotist

> بچه ها من یه مطلب خوندم در مورد تراز ... دو تا کارنامه گذاشته بود که درصداشون خیلی خیلی بهم نزدیک بود .. فقط معدل یکیشون 19.5 بود یکی دیگه 19.9 .. رتبه کشوریشون 400 تا اختلاف داشت .. واقعا ایقد تاثیر داره !!!!




ماله همین کنکوره94

----------


## joozef

> ماله همین کنکوره94


کارنامه علی و سعیده که ساختمش که پسر  :Yahoo (94):  
چه جهانی شده !!!  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Egotist

> کارنامه علی و سعیده که ساختمش که پسر  
> چه جهانی شده !!!



اوهوم

از اینستاگرام دکتر توکلی برداشتم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ngn

19/83

----------


## shaahin

معدل کل دیپلم :17/80
معدل کتبی دیپلم :15/29   
(( از مشتاقان طرح ترمیم  :Yahoo (112):  ))

----------


## aghakhani110

13.41 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## s a g h a r

ی سوال خیییییییییییییییییلی جالب برای من پیش اومده:تو دفترچه کنکور که پارسال دریافت کرده بودیم توی صفحات اولش نوشته شده بود معدلای زیر 16 دیپلم  نمیتونن پزشکی-دندان پزشکی و داروسازی برن ولی از هر کی پرسیدم زیر بار نرفت!!!!!!!!!کسی چیزی راجبش میدونه؟

----------


## breaker

> ی سوال خیییییییییییییییییلی جالب برای من پیش اومده:تو دفترچه کنکور که پارسال دریافت کرده بودیم توی صفحات اولش نوشته شده بود معدلای زیر 16 دیپلم  نمیتونن پزشکی-دندان پزشکی و داروسازی برن ولی از هر کی پرسیدم زیر بار نرفت!!!!!!!!!کسی چیزی راجبش میدونه؟


اون شرط مال کساییه که خارج از کشور کنکور میدن نه بقیه

----------


## KowsarDDC

19/06

----------


## mehrsa.m

_18/64_

----------


## Suicide

17/30

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

16.80 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## farhadcr72

معدل دیپلمم ۱۷/۹۰
کتبی۱۵.۴۰
نامردی بود تو منطقه محروم
خدا شاهده زبان فارسی هیچی بلد نبودم فقط نمونه سوال منتشران خوندم اونم شب ازمون ۱۷شدم
معلممون داداشش شهید بود دیپلم داشت معاون شده بود درسم میداد
بقیه معلما هم همچنین
کاش ترمیم اجرا ش کاش:-\
ادبیات۱۹.۷۵شدم
فکن اون مصحح چ ادم پستی بوده...

----------


## *Yousef*

12.21

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

19.04دپپلم ریاضی میخام کنکورتجربی بدم :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## yasi20

18.9

----------


## n.f11

19.90 
معدل کتبی19.80

----------


## ezio auditore77

19.22
استارتر گزینه 19 تا 19.5 بزار الان من موندم بین 2 گزینه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pedram52

20

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

من شدم 17 !

البته دیپلم من 5-6سال پیش بود !

و سخت بود ! نه مثل الان...!

----------

